# anyone install crown?



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I have some mahogany that ive been saving. Id like it cut into some simple crown moulding, and installed around my fireplace. PM me!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

PM sent.


----------

